# Metriaclima sp. 'elongatus chewere' Mouthbrooding



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## timbo6684 (Aug 29, 2010)

What camera are you using? I love the iridescent speckles.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Nikon D3100 with a Tamron 90mm macro. I love macro pictures, there's so much more detail that isn't available to the naked eye. Thanks for looking!


----------



## Frank H (Mar 11, 2013)

Nice pictures!


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Thank you.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Nice closeup.=D> I thought the females would be darker though.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

From the pictures I've seen, the females that I have still resemble juveniles. There's a juvi picture on cichlidae that's quite close to how they look, mine are perhaps a bit darker. I expect that they'll darken further as they grow. They're still just under 2". Another thing that I've noted is how quickly they change color, more so with the male, but the females do it as well. At times, I can only tell the male from the females due to it's larger size. I don't think I've kept an mbuna that can both change this drastically and quickly.


----------



## ratbones86 (Jun 29, 2012)

you should post some pics of the father. This is my favorite mbuna. Great pics!


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

He's a recluse. 










Fry - as a reference, in the first pic, that's a sponge filter cap in the background. The next picture shows the silicone fillet of a 10g.


----------



## ratbones86 (Jun 29, 2012)

Nice. You have a great stock there. I wish my batch wouldn't of went with my first tank death. I had just bought 6 1" chewere and then i moved and all my fish died in move. Eventually i'll get me some more. Love them GTZ And thank you for sharing and also for the great pictures. O btw, How big is your group and do you keep them in their own tank? and if so how big is the tank you keep them in? I wouldn't mind doing a species tank of these guys one day.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for the kind words.:thumb: The group is 1m:3f in a 55g along with some juvenile demasoni. I bought all that was left  There's an additional single male in a 75g, he wasn't playing nicely. :roll:


----------



## ozman (Sep 7, 2012)

wow beautiful pics of mum, i'm no photo/camera man, but i'd love to see some more detailed pics of dad if you can


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

I'll see what I can do on the weekend. I've been thinking about building a photo tank.


----------

